# 10 hp Tecumseh- Gov adjust



## carsnplanes (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all.

Just joined because I am looking for a diagram of the governor/carb linkage on a 10 hp Tecumseh vert shaft engine, TVM220 I believe. It sits on a Craftsman mower, rear engine type.
Either the engine isn't making power or the adjustment is way off. It belongs to a friend and she said it has been this way for a while. I can get it to idle fine, low and even. The problem is the gov doesn't seem to open the throttle enough to keep the engine and mower moving along with it sounding like it will die. I can see the gov isn't opening the throttle as much as it needs as I can move the throttle by hand and it will pick up speed. If I adjust the gov spring tighter (adjust the screw on operating arm), the idle raises too high but I'll have the top end speed where it needs it. So, it's good idle and low upper power or high idle and higher power. I just want to make sure everything is hooked up properly and adjusted correctly.
If anyone has a step by step procedure for the gov lever adjustment. The procedure on some of the other sites describing the procedure is a little confusing regarding the lever on the gov shaft.
Thanks in advance.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum;
The link below should be the manual that covers your engine. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf.


----------



## carsnplanes (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi and thanks for the nice welcome.

I did find that manual online and have read through the gov section. The exact application isn't shown but I will try to make some adjustments based on their procedure anyway. I think there might be a bad intake valve. Would worn valves or weak compression not allow the gov to open the throttle all the way?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

carsnplanes said:


> Hi and thanks for the nice welcome.
> 
> I did find that manual online and have read through the gov section. The exact application isn't shown but I will try to make some adjustments based on their procedure anyway. I think there might be a bad intake valve. Would worn valves or weak compression not allow the gov to open the throttle all the way?


No, the condition of the valves will not affect governor operation. Problems with the valves could cause run issues with the engine, such as low power that could be confused as a governor not operating properly.


----------

